# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  fixing mdf skirting to cement rendered bricks

## fubar

title says it all . i am wondering what the best way to affix bullnose mdf skirt to brick walls liquid nails?  seems to be the prevailing wind in my immediate circle of friends but i was wondering how others have done the job thankful for any ideas thanks

----------


## Vernonv

An idea from a fellow forumite that I haven't yet used, but seems to have merit - liquid nails and hot glue. The hot glue sets quickly and holds the skirting in place until the liquid nails dries.

----------


## autogenous

Liquid nails and dowel and nail every couple of metres. 
Fixing carpenters now use nail guns unless you have a nail gun with the ability to shoot into masonry?

----------


## jags

as autogenous said  liquid nails and dowel and nail drill straight though the mdf into the wall then insert dowel and snap off end then hit nail into end of dowel you need the size of the drill bit to be close to the size of the dowel and the nail to be not to small but it works a treat . 
best of luck

----------


## Pulse

5.5 mm masonry drill straight into wall. Spaghetti in and chop flush with sharp chisel. Long 3.15mm galv nail in. 
Liquid nails is not flexible enough. MDF will move a couple of mm over a few metres. Polyurethane sealants such as Sika range are a better bet. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## fubar

thanks for the replies will be using sika and spag

----------


## barned01

when i did my skirtings i used exactly what pulse has mentioned.
i experimented with dowell but wasn't as successful. 
i used white spaghetti plugs from bunnings (made by ramset comes in a packet of 100 and they are 35mm long) 
i wanted to know i could remove the skirtings without damaging too much of the wall or skirting so refused to use glue. 
i nailed a series of nails into the skirting first until the nail tips were just protruding on the other side, both top and bottom of the skirting and roughly 20 to 40 cms apart depending on how bowed the wood was or how curved the wall was (and i had some pretty impressively bowed wood). 
next i placed the skirting in place against the wall and then hammered each nail to make a mark on the wall (you may require someone to force the skirting into the place due to either the wall or skirting being out over a period of a few metres). 
proceed to drill all the holes out (5mm or 5.5mm masonary drill bit i can't remember, it needs to be a pretty snug fit though) 
put a bit of bond crete or grip crete onto the plug and push into the wall until flush, wait a few hours or so for the glue to dry 
now put the skirting back in place, line up the nails with the plugs and hammer away. 
this method although time consuming seems to have worked fine for me. 
no glue on the skirting or the wall was required and the finish between skirting and wall is good except for a few areas where the wall really bows in over a short distance that the wood can't profile to (nothing that no more gaps doesn't resolve however).

----------


## fubar

thanks for that reply barned 
jobs been put off while extirminators kill off termites and we find out just how much damage is involved

----------


## dastrix

I used the spaghetti method, counter sink the holes, cut off the excess spaghetti and wood putty over the top. NIce and easy

----------


## GeoffW1

> 5.5 mm masonry drill straight into wall. Spaghetti in and chop flush with sharp chisel. Long 3.15mm galv nail in. 
> Liquid nails is not flexible enough. MDF will move a couple of mm over a few metres. Polyurethane sealants such as Sika range are a better bet. 
> Cheers
> Pulse

  Hi, 
It might yet prove so, but I used only liquid nails on MDF skirts 2 years back and no problems to date. 
Cheers

----------


## autogenous

A lot of fixing chippies now use liquid nails and a suitable nail gun. 
Its not set in concrete and if someone else deems it inappropriate don't do it.

----------


## Gaza

we use air gun that shoots a hardned nail stright into the render, with lots of liquid nails. 
done it for years and not had nay problems, only issue is the drive pin in the gun wears out.

----------

